# scope or no scope?



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Just drew a muzzy elk tag in the boulders and wondered if i should put a scope on my muzzy> I currently shoot open sight but was thinking a scope might improve my accuracy!
Any thoughts? Also do you guys have scope or no scope? I want to stay away from red dot scopes as I have heard they are no good!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the scope as it improved my accuracy, but it is hard getting used to seeing the barrel in your view with teh 1x scope. I don't like the red dot.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Look at a peep sight. I put one on mine (Williams) and it works great.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll give you this one![attachment=0:23uqg6ul]PeepSight.JPG[/attachment:23uqg6ul]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like scopes, expecially as my eyes continue to go all to hell year after year. That said, I dont like red-dots due to being left-brained. People dont realize you are supposed to keep both eyes open when using red-dots to get the holographic effect. It gives me a headache.

As for seeing your barrel in a 1x... its true it takes a while to get used to. It helped me though get a more consistant position when shouldering the gun which helped accuracy (you will notice any difference in head positioning).


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I'll give you this one![attachment=0:jb8v3cl8]PeepSight.JPG[/attachment:jb8v3cl8]


That looks way too big to me to only be 1x.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I just put one on muzzy. I love open sights, but can't focus on them anymore  
I actually found the cheap $50 Traditions to be my favorite muzzy scope. The image gets a little distorted at the edges, but with the 32mm objective it lets more light in, and I don't get the "farther away" effect when I look through it. Sportsman's has them for $60ish but you can find them on Amazon for $49. Isn't the best quality optic, but hey, it's a 1 power...  

All of the other 1x scoped I could find had the 20mm objective lens and the target actually looked farther away when I looked through them. Even the $200+ Leupold and Bushnell models had that effect.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I was told that the human eye is 2 power, not sure if its true or not. I had one for several years, and it did look further when looking through the 1 power. i sold it and now use fiber optic sights. 

if its a good tight fiber optic, some rifles have huge bulky sights. I like the sights on my knight Revaluation better than the sights on my Thompson Encore.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I like having the crosshairs to put on the vitals of the big game. But it does seem when looking through a 1X scope that the object can look further away. 

I have used the Nikon Buckmaster 1X scope, and the Cabelas 1X scope and love the Cabelas over the Nikon. The Cabelas didn't seem further when looking through it as compared to the Nikon that looked as though you were looking through the wrong end of a scope. 

In any case, open sights or scoped, it all comes down to your personal comfort with the gun with the right load. 

Good luck on the hunt and the right combination... I am back to rifle for the first time in about 10 years trying out a CWMU hunt.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I would not discount a red dot unless you try it. Everyone is different and likes different things. I love my red dot.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

If you are color blind, forget the red dot... I can only see red dot on snow...
I like my 1X buckmaster, but have not compared it to any other 1x scopes.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I just put a Traditions 1x on my CVA Optima and I've really liked it so far. I think having a crosshair helps me out. I found that the standard sights covered way too much of the target. If you can try one that a buddy has, give it a shot and see if you like it.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

If you are going to shoot past 100 yards then without a doubt an optic is needed .

The thinnest possible front bead sight either brass or fiber optic, combined with a receiver mounted rear peep with the smallest possible aperature size-low light permitting, would be the next best option. Problem is this combination is not available for all the muzzys on the market.

With a 1x scope the reticle subtension on the target (area the crosshair covers up) is the most important consideration-smaller crosshairs are better for aiming. Personally I would like to compare several models of 1x scopes side by side. I have personally used the nikon and burris 1x scopes and found them not to my liking for shooting out to 200 yards. Problem is finding a store that carries several brands of 1x scopes to do a comparison.

Don't believe the myths about the red dots-I would wager that most guys that have tried them bought cheap ones.

In my opinion there is nothing better for a sight option on a muzzy in Utah than a Aimpoint brand red dot with a 2moa dot. Aimpoints are the original and by far the best red dot sight currently made all aspects considered. I'm not going to tout their virtues anymore as I am starting to sound like a broken record. Aimpoints are not cheap so they may be out of some peoples budgets-In my opinion they are worth it. How much do guys spend on the leupold they put on their 7 mag? $400? Why is it not worth spending the same on your muzzloader?

A 2 or 3moa red dot with the brightness adjusted to its minimum possible setting for the light conditions will cover way less of the target then any 1x scope reticle and make precise aiming more possible.

As an example I just retired my old inline and bought a new CVA accura v2, put a new Aimpoint comp c3 2moa on it with the durasight one piece base and had the gun zeroed at 100 and 200 yards in two short trips to the range. Granted the gun liked the first powder charge and bullet tried (triple 7 magnum pellets, 250 grain hornady sst) so I was lucky in finding a load right away that I and the gun was happy with. The gun is shooting sub 1.5 inch groups at 100 yards and around 2.5 inch groups at 200-I doubt I would be able to acheive this accuracy with a 1x scope-I have tried on other muzzloaders. My last muzzy had an older Aimpoint and I was capable of the same accuracy with it also.

Oh and you don't need to use a red dot with both eyes open-only if you want to. Both eyes open is faster for close shots but a distraction on long shots. 

Worried about battery life ??

Some specs on my new Aimpoint Comp C3 (can't help it)

5 years or 50000 hour battery life on setting 7 out of ten (find I use setting 7 or 8 on a sunny day) battery life is not an issue period. The lithium batterys they use have a 10 year shelf life.

Regardless Aimpoint or not- some people will prefer a crosshair. My dad can't get used to my aimpoints. He does not shoot beyond 100 yards either.


----------

